

Show HN: Collaborative Haiku and Poetry - jeswin
http://www.poe3.com

======
dragonbonheur
Very nice. I hope some day there will be a collaborative site to create
stories and novels.

~~~
jeswin
Thanks.

Well, I started off making an app for collaborative stories; and then switched
to poetry on the assumption that it might appeal to more people.

~~~
dragonbonheur
One more thing: where's the legal info? Are the works in the public domain
since so many people worked on them or do you keep all the rights?

~~~
jeswin
I need to add it.

But here's what i'll be writing: "Users own what they write. I have no
rights."

